# What is wrong with USPS?



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

So USPS really sux... Cigary was generous enough to bomb me.. But check this out.. They didn't deliver it because it had only screen name and USPS didn't know who it was for... Even with my address.. So they returned the package to sender... Gary got it straightened out and sent back my way.. Only thing is it hasn't made it yet... Last known destination for the package was kansas city.. Where it should be on it's way to me... Or is it?!?!? 5 days ago it left the sort facility and still hasn't made It to Overland park which is 20min away from Kansas city... WTF USPS!!!

I called today to inquire... They have to investigate.. I should be getting a call within 2 business days... Where the F is it USPS? It left the shrt facaility on the 6th and is in transit according to your site... It's already been over 2 weeks... Those poor sticks.. 
:yell:

Label/Receipt Number: 0310 2010 0001 1928 2118
Expected Delivery Date: May 27, 2011 
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our KANSAS CITY, MO 64121 facility on June 06, 2011 at 10:17 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day.

  Detailed Results:

Processed through Sort Facility, June 06, 2011, 10:17 pm, KANSAS CITY, MO 64121
Processed through Sort Facility, June 05, 2011, 5:09 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
Processed through Sort Facility, June 03, 2011, 11:15 am, MEMPHIS, TN 38136
Processed through Sort Facility, June 02, 2011, 8:34 pm, ATLANTA, GA 30369
Processed through Sort Facility, May 30, 2011, 2:03 am, WICHITA, KS 67276
Insufficient Address, May 26, 2011, 9:54 am, OVERLAND PARK, KS
Undeliverable as Addressed, May 26, 2011, 9:44 am, OVERLAND PARK, KS 66223
Out for Delivery, May 26, 2011, 9:06 am, OVERLAND PARK, KS 66223
Sorting Complete, May 26, 2011, 8:56 am, OVERLAND PARK, KS 66223
Arrival at Post Office, May 26, 2011, 7:25 am, OVERLAND PARK, KS 66223
Processed through Sort Facility, May 25, 2011, 9:53 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
Processed through Sort Facility, May 25, 2011, 12:50 am, ATLANTA, GA 30320
Acceptance, May 24, 2011, 1:55 pm, ACWORTH, GA 30101


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Same thing happens to us with Canada Post, I sent a package to Manitoba and it took forever, I called and shortly afterwards it made it's way to it's destination...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I understand how packages get lost.

What i don't understand is no delivery for a screen name. I would think it would be the same as an alias.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you won't get a call unless your PO is way different than the others...I had a package go MIA after calling every single day for 3 weeks all I got was a "yea you are out of luck, we can't find it" package was at least 1 foot long and weighed over 15 pounds...

I mailed something priority a while back to Cape May NJ...about 2 hours from me...took 8 days. Good ole USPS.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i had to send a pif out and only had a first name and usps refused to even accept it without a last name. So i said hey ill put their screenname as a last name and they said theres no garuentee theyll get it.....wtf way to love your job lady


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I get packages addressed to Pink Pony, Ray Bieber, Pony Express, Bieber Pony Man etc etc, it just seems different offices do what they want.

I do like my mailman though!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate USPS! I wanted to send my first bomb and it took 15 minutes with them and I think my package has been traveling over a week and still hasn't gotten there.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I get packages addressed to Pink Pony, Ray Bieber, Pony Express, Bieber Pony Man etc etc, it just seems different offices do what they want.
> 
> I do like my mailman though!


mailman ever give you a box laughing hysterically....or have you been put on a watch list with all the dora explorer boxes coming in


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Who the heck is USPS to decide what does and does not constitute a name? Their job is to get the package to the address on the item to be delivered name, no name, regardless of name.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a Priority box sent to Donovan that took about three weeks, if I remember correctly.

I'm forgiving about a day or two but, frankly, I pay for Priority so that I can _not_ deal with the media mail, first class and parcel post problems.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

All depends on your local post office.
My daughter sent me a card while on a vacation. 
She forgot to write the address, only my name and city and I got it. 

When I have to sign for something, she'll ask, "Oh, another pipe?"


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

maybe the USPS is on to the activities here on Puff and your local post man is enjoying your sticks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been doing a 'forensic' autopsy on this whole debacle and called various people, Supervisors, etc.

They tell me that all packages are scanned without any human contact as far as putting it on a truck...if it is warranted as 'undeliverable' as it has been tagged because there was no last name...( it did have the correct address ) so it keeps going thru a scanning process thru each sorting city...Kansas City is the rectum of the whole scenario..( which is one reason I moved from that town because of shit like this...I lived there and worked there so I'm not talking out of my ass...this is a regular day )

I put in a call ticket and was issued a Case Number...BFD...cuz it still says it is in KC and I asked that this package either be delivered to the address as shown on it or returned to me...the MF has not moved in 3 days and I am livid. Then I got ahold of some CS who told me that since it doesn't touch human hands as it goes thru each facility he's not sure when it will be kicked out of the system...at this point my brain melted down and started coming out of my ears as I said.." Dude, are you f'n kidding me? You can't identify a package with a DC number...a Case Number and it's going to keep going from facility to facility until some cogznizant person with a living brain cell in KC can identify that this package has more labels and shit on it than a package that has been around the world 5 times? This is your answer? You don't f'n know?" The next thing I hear is my signal that says the call is no longer live. USPS....F U!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cheese said:


> Who the heck is USPS to decide what does and does not constitute a name? Their job is to get the package to the address on the item to be delivered name, no name, regardless of name.


mine was going to a po box and i dont know the rules involved with those but yeah i cant see why it would have been a problem


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> maybe the USPS is on to the activities here on Puff and your local post man is enjoying your sticks


I believe you are on to something!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Kansas City is the rectum of the whole scenario


Glad I didn't have a drink when I read that because I would have spewed it all over my computer ound:

Sorry to hear you guys are having such problems. Personally (knock on wood!) I've never had issues like this with USPS.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a Priority mail package mailed to me on a Friday before a 3 day weekend .USPS states it could take up to 7-9 working days (normally 3 days ).Do the math ,that's 2 weeks. I was so mad that my cigars was in transit for 2 weeks, and that this was acceptable for USPS.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Same thing happened to me in the noobie pass. :yell:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Homeland Security...buyer beware!!

What good is buying the dc if it isn't good for anything?


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

I NEVER use USPS. They can't find my house at all it seems. It will say out for delivery and I wont get it. Check the tracking number and find out that my package was re-routed to a city 45 miles away. Happens every time.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the USPS screwing up here. Like many I too don't understand why a full name is needed if the address is legit. The Priority suc's and you will be better off just going First Class providing the weight of the parcel meet the requirements.

I guess so this is not a problem again we need to PM our full names and that will hopefully correct the problems USPS system has.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure what has happened to USPS. They were once reliable and consistent. Lately they suck...


----------



## pachowder (Apr 8, 2011)

USPS investigate and you will hear in 2 days? Good luck. They destroyed a package of mine in November, said they would investigate and I would hear in 2 days....Its now June. I call every week and they say they will contact the local post office and they will contact me. Never happens. I just keep contacting them out of spite now. Also go into the local post office every couple weeks.


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, they blow pretty hard around here too. I've had a few things never make it to me. That's why the address in my profile is my dad's addy about 10 mins away,.... shit gets there.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Sorry to hear about the USPS screwing up here. Like many I too don't understand why a full name is needed if the address is legit. The Priority suc's and you will be better off just going First Class providing the weight of the parcel meet the requirements.
> 
> I guess so this is not a problem again we need to PM our full names and that will hopefully correct the problems USPS system has.


 Paul is spot on here. If you can keep it 13 ounces or less (most 5-6 cigar bombs are 7 oz. max w/box), use first class w. DCN/ For those of us that have/use click n ship this is not an option. One would need to get a stamps.com account to ship first class without going into the PO to mail it.
Also another thought... Claims under USPS insurance will NOT be honored. Cigars are not insurable. That said I still ask for insurance in my passes, as I feel that it is less likely that the box will "get lost" if it is insured.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

When I moved last October I put in a change of address...I got one of the digits wrong...I was involved in a pass and a couple trades and NONE showed up but all showed DELIVERED by the DC..the address I had given out was not even there and there was only 2 places it could of been delivered..MY PLACE or MY EX WIFE'S across the street..and they "couldn't" find the packages. I spent 3 weeks on the phone trying to get it sorted and finally gave up...


its COMPLETE BS.


Shawn


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys are getting me nervous about my package from 4noggins. placed order on the 8th hoping it comes today but I doubt it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm about ready to do this again with "bomb" I sent out to KCjason only this time I'm going to insure this package for $200 and let it fly...if it doesn't get there USPS can send me a check. DC numbers don't seem to be of any value unless you like to read where your package has been and what day it arrived at different facilities. Other than that it's totally worthless as they won't use it to actually grab the package to send back if it's undeliverable...fridickulous.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

purchased cigars on Famous and watched the tracking ( they are shipped UPS and transferred to USPS for local delivery). The tracking showed them as delivered at 850 am on the day that I was waiting but there was no package on my door nor in my mailbox. I called USPS(local office) on Monday and the guy said that he would call me back with an answer in half an hour, two hours passes I call him and he does not remember our conversation, I refresh him and he says that he will check with the post guy who delivers my route. The package mysteriously appears on my porch the next day.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a package delivered to "ninja" yesterday. So, they CAN do it if they want.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually the correct title for this thread should be:

*What's Right with USPS?*


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

It is good things about USPS (small Flat rate boxes are great for bombs and half the price of UPS), they just have a old system that needs to be over hauled and updated. What is the alternative, imagine if we had to pay UPS to come to our house 6 days a week.It would never happen ,that would be the end of snail mail for allot of people and small businesses.


----------



## Cantiloper (May 1, 2005)

As some of you know (I think it's in my profile someplace) I'm not actually a cigar afficianado but am on here for mysterious other reasons (OK, so I've been a hard line activist Anti-Antismoker all over the net for years... there, I've confessed. ;> )

Because of that background I've often wondered how you guys deal with the USPS and the whole PACT Act thing that I fought against so unsuccessfully. I'm not even sure what status it enjoys in terms of being a "rule" or being a "law" or being a "regulation" or whatever, and if it's just something that you've all agreed to simply not talk about here that's fine. I was just wondering.

Heh... I also think y'all oughta come up with a different name for your cigar mailings or we all MIGHT end up on some sort of watch list! LOL!

Re USPS in general: They lost my shipment of roughly 100 copies of Brains to mainstream reviewers six years ago. I never realized it until two months after publication -- by which time, under the arcane rules of the publishing world, it was five months too late to do anything about it. ::sigh:: So no, I'm not that thrilled with them: they basically destroyed my chances for normal bookstore distribution.


----------



## gonzo1347 (Jun 23, 2007)

This is why I ALWAYS choose to have my sticks delivered by UPS or Fed Ex. Though UPS seems to be a little faster getting them to me. Never had a problem. That being said, I will probably experience some sort of malfunction with the cigars I will be ordering in a few minutes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If its anything important i use UPS or Fed-Ex USPS sucks IMHO!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cantiloper said:


> As some of you know (I think it's in my profile someplace) I'm not actually a cigar afficianado but am on here for mysterious other reasons (OK, so I've been a hard line activist Anti-Antismoker all over the net for years... there, I've confessed. ;> )


You mean you are Socialist, Anti-smoker, Anti-United States, misguided Activist, and you want to help us improve the system that delivers us smokers our cigars?

The reason I was given, and the only one that makes sense, concerning the delivery of packages during the summer months is-

Most drivers take their vacations during this time period and more substitute drivers are used on routes completely foreign to their delivery history, hence the noticeable increase in homes that cannot be found for delivery due to new drivers working in new areas for a week or two. Some drivers are 'Substitute Only'. Imagine having that guy trying to find hundreds of different houses week after week in new routes he has never driven. Anti-Smoking? Some people need to develop some discipline in the personality area of MINDING THEIR OWN BUSINESS. And you misspelled 'Aficionado' you busy body.


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess it depends a lot on where you live, and just how conscientious USPS people are there, but I've used USPS for years (usually the smallest Priority Mail Box, $5.20 for cigars) as has my wife who runs her own business from home and we've very rarely had a problem. We do use the computerized USPS label system and confirmed delivery.

That said, we also receive packages from FedEx, UPS, etc. and have had a lot more issues with these private carriers, especially Fed Ex Ground.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm about ready to just become "CigarSantaClaus" and do a tour of America with a sack on my back and bomb you brothers without having to use the mail system...

1. It would get there and I could see the bomb explode as I sit in front of your residence

2. I could meet people individually and just share a great afternoon getting to you know them personally.

3. This would be great fun for me and I might have to do something HUGE in the next year for some lucky BOTL...maybe even 2 of you..something that has never been done on any forum....just ensure when it happens I will give you plenty of time to prepare for the festivities of a 3 or 4 night experience. I will be watching and evaluating over a period of time and then announce it. I have been blessed lately with material things and want to share that with 1 or 2 deserving BOTL who make a difference.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Problem with FedEx and UPS is that, as I understand it, they cannot deliver to a PO box. So you *have* to use USPS when shipping to those. I got bombed by shuckins and I had to spend 5 minutes with the lady at my post office convincing her that the package was, indeed, meant for me. They hold packages in the back and want to see your license for final delivery. That coupled with the fact that she couldn't speak english clearly made the whole process a challenge. Its pretty screwed up. 

Its ironic because I still get tons of junk mail in my box from past owners.


----------



## Cigarman007 (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW, sorry fella's I think US priority is the fastest out there, also the least exspensive.
UPS sucks, it will sit in there facility for a week and it is only one city over. No, UPS is the worst. US Priority is 2 days, from CI & Famous to California


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I think it has to do with your area. For me, USPS is MUCH more reliable and quick. If I ship priority it takes 2 days to get anywhere in the Central Time Zone, 3 days and anywhere in the ConUS. It takes 2 days to get to the Canadian border and at that point 2 days to 2 weeks in Canada Post. 

For the price UPS and Fedex can't compete and I've had more missing deliveries with UPS... also UPS finds a way to make it a week, minimal travel time. I had one package coming from Vancouver that took over a month. USPS priority, 2-3 days under $10 for most stuff... Fedex? $25-35. No contest.

That being said... this is ridiculous I've had plenty of stuff delivered to "Brian" "BMack" or other nicknames.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know i remember an article i read back in the 80's that stated and i quote!
"The united states postal service is so poorly run they should turn it over to a private company. Not only would the price of postage be half but the on time rate would be 99%."
You think about it why is the Federal Reserve and the I.R.S two independently privately owned business controlling this countries money!
Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i remember an article i read back in the 80's that stated and i quote!
> "The united states postal service is so poorly run they should turn it over to a private company. Not only would the price of postage be half but the on time rate would be 99%."
> You think about it why is the Federal Reserve and the I.R.S two independently privately owned business controlling this countries money!
> Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Tony do you understand the billions in infrastructure a UPS or a FedEx would have to pay in order to get you your mail daily. You don't think that cost would be carried over to the consumer. UPS already charge twice as much on the same playing field. Also UPS use USPS for their overflow


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

I put a forward on my address a couple months ago and something got shipped to it by accident. You think they forwarded it? Nope. Delivered it to that address. Never did get it. This is freaking idiotic. It is just certain offices that suck. Monterey, CA is one of the worst Ive seen. Maybe theyre the rectum of California post offices.


----------



## Cantiloper (May 1, 2005)

Rah, in most internet forums I use a signature line to prevent the sort of misunderstanding you seem to have suffered. I wrote a book titled "Dissecting ANTISMOKERS' Brains." Does that sound like I'm an Antismoker? LOL! Try Googling the word:

Antibrain

And you should be able to read all about it in the first link. I am *most* definitely NOT an Antismoker. And thanks on the 'Aficionado' -- not a word I use that often. :>


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

My turn!

Went to the Army Post Office today to try and ship a lighter to a BOTL here. Apparently, there is some obscure DoD postal regulation that prohibits their shipment. Good thing, the people on CBID dont know about it, or I may have not gotten any of the 5 lighters I've bought, much less the free lotus ones that CI throws in all the time. 

I guess I'm going to have to call it a pipe heater, hand warmer, or welding torch since none of those items are prohibited from shipping! I was so disgusted leaving there. Not to mention that mail has slowed way down since the last time I was here. 

I used to get cookies that were still soft during my 06-08 deployment. Now, I order sticks and from when it leaves CBID it takes a minimum of 10 days to get to me. Thankfully, none of my packages have been lost, but this is getting ridiculous!

Ok, thanks for listening to my rant, if it wasn't 115 (degrees not time) I would have a smoke right now to unwind. Instead I'm going look at everybody else's pictures of their stash and start figuring out a way to stick it to the man. 

Thom


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Tony do you understand the billions in infrastructure a UPS or a FedEx would have to pay in order to get you your mail daily. You don't think that cost would be carried over to the consumer. UPS already charge twice as much on the same playing field. Also UPS use USPS for their overflow


Eric you Do understand i read and quoted the article i didn't write it! Also who said anything about using Fed-Ex or UPS to deliver mail. As i recall the article states a private company is all.:tape2:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

As others have said, I think it has a lot to do with your local post office

I have shipped priority mail bombs that have gone across the country in a weekend. Rarely, things take a day or two more than they should


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Eric you Do understand i read and quoted the article i didn't write it! Also who said anything about using Fed-Ex or UPS to deliver mail. As i recall the article states a private company is all.:tape2:


I thought you was quoting the article because you agreed with it ,Sorry I misunderstood

#2 I stated UPS and Fed_Ex because they are the only private companies with the Infrastructure. No new company would invest that type of money unless the Feds was the money men backing them.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> So USPS really sux... Cigary was generous enough to bomb me.. But check this out.. They didn't deliver it because it had only screen name and USPS didn't know who it was for... Even with my address.. So they returned the package to sender... Gary got it straightened out and sent back my way.. Only thing is it hasn't made it yet... Last known destination for the package was kansas city.. Where it should be on it's way to me... Or is it?!?!? 5 days ago it left the sort facility and still hasn't made It to Overland park which is 20min away from Kansas city... WTF USPS!!!
> 
> I called today to inquire... They have to investigate.. I should be getting a call within 2 business days... Where the F is it USPS? It left the shrt facaility on the 6th and is in transit according to your site... It's already been over 2 weeks... Those poor sticks..
> :yell:
> ...


look at it this way. The usps has been around for over 200 years. by now you would think they could do two things.

1. Know what they are doing. 
2. Be able to turn a profit (which they dont)

I never use these fools. I use private business to deal with my things. The government never gets it right.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel you ,when my cigars was lost for 2 week .I was saying the same thing. My little one corrected me .The week before I was telling her that the US has the best Armed forces in the world ,the best trained police and fireman on the planet.And that the world should model their governments after ours. She asked me again what is it ,are we the best or the worst. I told her we are the best but noway near perfect.



oznation said:


> look at it this way. The usps has been around for over 200 years. by now you would think they could do two things.
> 
> 1. Know what they are doing.
> 2. Be able to turn a profit (which they dont)
> ...


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> I feel you ,when my cigars was lost for 2 week .I was saying the same thing. My little one corrected me .The week before I was telling her that the US has the best Armed forces in the world ,the best trained police and fireman on the planet.And that the world should model their governments after ours. She asked me again what is it ,are we the best or the worst. I told her we are the best but noway near perfect.


little kids pick up on everything!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Tex said:


> purchased cigars on Famous and watched the tracking ( they are shipped UPS and transferred to USPS for local delivery). The tracking showed them as delivered at 850 am on the day that I was waiting but there was no package on my door nor in my mailbox. I called USPS(local office) on Monday and the guy said that he would call me back with an answer in half an hour, two hours passes I call him and he does not remember our conversation, I refresh him and he says that he will check with the post guy who delivers my route. The package mysteriously appears on my porch the next day.....


When I ordered something from Cigar Monster, I had a similar issue. The package said it was delivered at 5:30pm but I was home and no one dropped anything off. I called USPS and they asked if I asked my neighbors. I told them with 20+ homes on my block, I'm not going door to door to ask if they got my pacakge. So a supervisor called me the next day and said he'd look into it and get back to me.

That same day around 6pm two kids show up at my door saying USPS dropped something off at their home that didn't belong to them. I looked and it was my package. I asked which house and sure enough it was over 10 houses down. Months later and I'm still waiting for the supervisor to call me back.

UPS is no better. I ordered some stuff from a company in CA. UPS said at first that I wasn't home. Then it said I didn't live there. I call the company and asked to verify the address. Sure enough it was correct. I told them what happened and they sent out another box. That one was also flagged as I didn't live there. I call UPS and tell them WTF are they doing cause I live there and I'm not getting anything. They said they'd look into it.

I call the company back and they said they'd call UPS and in the mean time sent another box out via USPS. It got to my house in 3 days. THEN I receive a post card from UPS about the 1st package and that its being held at the sorting facility. Then I get a 2nd postcard the day after about the 2nd package saying its being held. I call up to inquiry about it and they said both packages were sent back to the company. They didn't know why either if the postcard got sent. So it took me a good month to get what I wanted.

UPS also gave me an issue with some radio poppers I got for my camera gear. But I called the 800 # and told them I needed that package that night cause it was for business. I told them they gotta do something and I wasn't taking no for an answer. Poor guy got nervous but he came through. They managed to track the package down and held it for me at the sorting facility.

I hate UPS with a passion. USPS is next on the list and I never had issues with FedEx.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

USPS is running two hours late today. They are on time every day the previous 8+ months I've been living here, but the day I know I have something coming in and things to do is the day they are two hours late. 

THANKS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah USPS is so great i shipped a package of Kitty Litter and some cigars! To our friend Dave in Japan! He sends me something i can track it all the way with a tracking#. When i asked if i could get delivery conformation so i could track the package. The clerk said we don't offer that on first class packages to Japan.:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay and here is my story.
Two shipments;Both express air shipments...

I send one package on 28 May, it is on US border since 30 May stil waiting to see this one delievered and the other package shipet out on 02 June delievered on 11 June.... Im not sure how this can happen but I know how bad this feeling is; wait and wait and wait and wait.....


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I had 1 package from a purchase with a BOTL here and it took 8 days to travel less than 100 miles within my own state, then I had a sale package that got lost due to using a "Priority" label on a "Flat rate " box which end with a $50 loss and - feedback


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

USPS is only one of the hundreds of public benefit federal agencies that do not create any revenue, they only are a drain on the US treasury, which is funded by the US taxpayer. If any of these agencies were run like an actual business they would have all gone out of business years ago. 

USPS and other Public benefit agencies like Amtrak are a major drain on the US economy.

All of these agencies are plagued by high employee turnover and near incompetent staffing. JMO...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice post John couldn't have said it better! I would bump ya but i am out for the day! Here is the next best thing Peace bro!!!!!!!!!
:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

It must vary greatly by city because I go to 3 different locations to ship USPS depending on the day and how quickly I need it there. I've seen nothing but the same faces for over a decade, normally they'll let me know if there's a cheaper option to ship. I have the same mailman for the past four years after the mailman that worked the route for 30 years retired... Fedex sometimes doesn't even ring the bell, they just leave a pickup slip. UPS a couple weeks ago, rang the bell to which I answer immediately... 35-40 seconds later I open the door and the driver looks at me and drives away.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

USPS did something right!!! Got a nice package today that came through customs.. took 5 days from purchase to doorstep.. I'd of been REALLY pissed if they lost this order...

Speaking of.. I think I am gonna make a trip down to the USPS facility on WED, The one where the Bomb from Cigary was last scanned... And inquire with some words like these.. "But you scanned it here on the 6th... Says its in transit to destination... Now GO F'IN FIND IT IN YOUR WAREHOUSE!!!"


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Spoke with a 30 year USPS employee and postmaster of a city of 200000 today and he told me the the system doesn't scan for a name at all. Never has, never will. It only scans the address and more importanly the zip code and +4 codes to route it to the correct delivery trucks or corresponding location the item is being sent. Whoever told you that its undeliverable secondary to the name is basically full of shit. I've had numerous deliveries titled to Big Balls Mcgee.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Cigary said:


> This is your answer? You don't f'n know?" The next thing I hear is my signal that says the call is no longer live. USPS....F U!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA I just laughed so hard from that.
Honestly though, I get the same shit from Canada Post all the time.:tsk:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

GoDucks324 said:


> I've had numerous deliveries titled to Big Balls Mcgee.


So thats where all my dirty magazines went!!


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I get packages addressed to Pink Pony, Ray Bieber, Pony Express, Bieber Pony Man etc etc, it just seems different offices do what they want.
> 
> I do like my mailman though!


I bet mine is prettier than yours. Legs for days and wears shorts on these hot Texas days.

I have not had any problems with USPS, send most things two day though. Only four bucks...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When i asked if i could get delivery conformation so i could track the package. The clerk said we don't offer that on first class packages to Japan.


I ship stuff back to the states for my wife pretty regularly. First, I have to fill out a customs form for sending it to the USA from a USPS APO. Its frustrating, but whatever. I found out, that if I send it certified, which is cheaper than insured, I can use those numbers to track it because they do not offer DC for international shipments at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> I ship stuff back to the states for my wife pretty regularly. First, I have to fill out a customs form for sending it to the USA from a USPS APO. Its frustrating, but whatever. I found out, that if I send it certified, which is cheaper than insured, I can use those numbers to track it because they do not offer DC for international shipments at all.


That's the part i don't understand! People send many things from countries all over the world. They can track it door to door why can't we:decision::mmph::bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> What is wrong with USPS?


 From where I'm sitting and the orders I've sent all over the place lately? Nothing. :mischief::mischief::mischief:

Order in the US, shipped to Australia in three days at minimal cost & tracked. Once it gets here allow a week at least for AusPost to get their crap together.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's the part i don't understand! People send many things from countries all over the world. They can track it door to door why can't we:decision::mmph::bounce:


I think they allow tracking on stuff higher than "Priority" mail. Seems like an extra excuse to charge the extra fees that goes with 1-day, etc...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah USPS is so great i shipped a package of Kitty Litter and some cigars! To our friend Dave in Japan! He sends me something i can track it all the way with a tracking#. When i asked if i could get delivery conformation so i could track the package. The clerk said we don't offer that on first class packages to Japan.:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


I got the same answer shipping to Canada, That's why I had to say I will ship but not take responsibility if they get lost or stolen.

Now with the strike I am worried I have one in route and One I talked the buyer into waiting. :ballchain:


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

About 30% of the whole leaf and seeds I send get "lost" in the mail. The USPS is counting on you not trusting your customer (ebay phenomenon) so if you don't buy their "promise to deliver" (aka delivery confirmation), you're out of luck...Sucker. The irony is Federal law states it is the supplier (shipper) who is responsible for the goods being delivered...not the buyer responsible for being sure what he/she paid for arrives at the door.

The USPS operates (like the federal reserve) with immunity to Federal law. If the supplier is responsible for the goods being delivered, how is the USPS NOT the supplier of the service TO deliver?..., but they're not.

Save yourselves a lot of aggravation and use UPS or Fedex. The USPS has created their own dilemma and it's not our responsibility to bail them out to resolve it for them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Don
With Respect I completely disagree not with the laws and rules, But in the thousands of packages I have sent with the USPO I can count on one hand those that were lost or damaged.

Now on the other hand I can not count high enough to know how many items were lost and damaged some totally ruined by UPS, Even buying their insurance I was still screwed. I have not as much experience with Fed Ex so I can't speak of them.

But UPS to me is the worst there ever was. I will often pay extra when the vendor has free shipping and it's UPS just so I can use the USPO Check this thread out.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/267324-smelvidor-ups-dropped-ball.html

*Boycott UPS they are crooked thieves IMHO  *


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BMack said:


> I think they allow tracking on stuff higher than "Priority" mail. Seems like an extra excuse to charge the extra fees that goes with 1-day, etc...





smelvis said:


> I got the same answer shipping to Canada, That's why I had to say I will ship but not take responsibility if they get lost or stolen.
> 
> Now with the strike I am worried I have one in route and One I talked the buyer into waiting. :ballchain:


I don't know Dave(HydroRaven) sent me a package from Japan took 3 days to get here. I sent him a package coming up on a week he still hasn't gotten it. And i have no way of tracking it as nothing is available. I sent it first class mail the best available. :dunno:


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Don
> I have not as much experience with Fed Ex so I can't speak of them. [/b]


FedEx left a package on my door step in my absence, which was 6 inches from the walkway that was near the busy main gate in a busy college apartment complex in the middle of Long Beach, which is just simply the *MOST* affluent and kindest city in this land.

Needless to say, my package was promptly stolen. Fortunately the thief realized that motorcycle o-rings and grommets (which ARE expensive) weren't a good haul and I recovered the box in the dumpster.

I don't like FedEx much now. I also don't complain about having to sign for a $5 item delivered by UPS anymore.


----------



## LordJ81 (Jun 11, 2011)

I prefer USPS for my stuff. UPS will not deliver anything here without a signature, required or not. This would not be a problem if they would come at a reasonable time. I have a job, and UPS seems to think 10AM on a weekday is the perfect time to attempt a residential delivery. I always end up having to drive to the customer center, which is irritating to say the least.


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

yes, the United States Postal Service has great service provided you pay extra to have the package delivered, but why should I pay extra if the package is being sent to someone I trust?

Things got so bad, I went to my local post and asked if I would be prosecuted if a postal worker broke his foot on a package marker "fragile", but really had a brick in it. She didn't even crack a smile.

There's no doubt these problems are localized and I'm sure there are offices with excellent service...I'm not in one of them.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know Dave(HydroRaven) sent me a package from Japan took 3 days to get here. I sent him a package coming up on a week he still hasn't gotten it. And i have no way of tracking it as nothing is available. I sent it first class mail the best available. :dunno:


I think USPS uses DHL going to Japan(after it leaves the US). I hear ya man, it's frustrating not having a clue where a package is. For international orders I believe the lack of tracking is due to using different secondary couriers(Canada Post, UPS, DHL, etc) ...and USPS _probably _shopping to get the cheapest rates(on their end) possible.

Believe me, it sucks when you have 3-4 packages heading to Canada, you see that all of them have hit the US border and received by Canada Post. Then it takes a day to two weeks to get to the final destination.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

This happened just this week...

My aunt in Washington sent my grandmother a porcelain tea/coffee pot/creamer set that my uncle brought back from France (it was an antique at the time he picked up) when he served in WWII. Each part of the set was individually wrapped in tissue paper then bubble wrap, placed inside a cardboard-divided styrofoam container which was wrapped in bubble wrap, then put inside a cardboard box that was lined with bubble wrap and filled with packing peanuts.

When the package arrived my grandmother noticed that the corner of the cardboard box was slightly indented... And she opened it to see the corner of the styrofoam box indented... And inside that, the coffee pot was in pieces.

I took her to the USPS office to file her insurance claim. After "reviewing" everything (essentially two minutes of staring at the box saying "no", "nope" & "hmmm") the postmaster denied her claim because the contents were packaged too tightly. According to him, there wasn't enough cushioning. He was also very short with my grandmother because she didn't know the exact value of that exact piece - according to him, my aunt and grandmother should have had dealers IN FRANCE verify its' value in writing before they shipped it.

This is obviously still ongoing because I'm not going to let it drop, but I was completely dumbfounded...


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

szyzk said:


> This happened just this week...
> 
> My aunt in Washington sent my grandmother a porcelain tea/coffee pot/creamer set that my uncle brought back from France (it was an antique at the time he picked up) when he served in WWII. Each part of the set was individually wrapped in tissue paper then bubble wrap, placed inside a cardboard-divided styrofoam container which was wrapped in bubble wrap, then put inside a cardboard box that was lined with bubble wrap and filled with packing peanuts.
> 
> ...


That sucks! Fear of that exact thing is why I have hand carried my antiques heirlooms onto airplanes with me and held them in my lap


----------

